# What part of MUTCD is used for breadth exam?



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jun 14, 2017)

Anyone know what part of the MUTCD is covered for the breadth exam? I've been looking at part 6, but am curious if other parts can possibly be in the breadth portion of the exam. I'm taking structural depth so I know it will not be in the afternoon section. 

thanks,


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2017)

From a transportation perspective, the whole thing. 

From a construction perspective, only part 6.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 15, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Anyone know what part of the MUTCD is covered for the breadth exam? I've been looking at part 6, but am curious if other parts can possibly be in the breadth portion of the exam. I'm taking structural depth so I know it will not be in the afternoon section.
> 
> thanks,


This is strike 3 Hemi!     Moving to the appropriate forum (Exam Prep).

But to answer your question, you need *no* standards/codes for the PE breadth.  Any of the required references listed in the NCEES exam specs are for depth only. 

The MUTCD is not needed for the breadth.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jun 15, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> This is strike 3 Hemi!     Moving to the appropriate forum (Exam Prep).
> 
> But to answer your question, you need *no* standards/codes for the PE breadth.  Any of the required references listed in the NCEES exam specs are for depth only.
> 
> The MUTCD is not needed for the breadth.


:wacko: :blink:


----------

